# Stock OE 18" rims w/spacers



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Does anyone have wheel spacers on just the stock 18s? With or without springs...

If you can post some pics that would be great. Ty!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

There are no spacers on the 18" OEM wheeels. 

I can tell you what the offset is for the 10-spoke RS design 18"s, the offset is ET46.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't have any pics, but an 8-10 mm spacer will bring the wheel flush to the fender.
Search ryanA3's intro thread, I'm pretty certain he has some pics with oem 18's running spacers


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> but an 8-10 mm spacer will bring the wheel flush to the fender


Is this a guesstimate? Or based on measurements? Thanks! :heart:


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

reyoasian said:


> planning to get 10/15


Nice drop! Did you measure to get those spacer sizes? I was thinking 8/15 but the stock 18"rim pokes 3mm compared to the stock 19" rim but now to be on the safe side I'm thinking 8/10...lol. 

Alot of stock 19" pics with spacers out there but I think ryan is the only one that I saw with pics which had 8/8 with his winter set up on 18's. Just wanted to see more close up pics and different angles to see how it looks, etc. Thanks!


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

scope213 said:


> Does anyone have wheel spacers on just the stock 18s? With or without springs...
> 
> If you can post some pics that would be great. Ty!



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7170214-A3-mods!!

I lowered mine with H&R super sports and installed 10/15 mm spacers, hope it helps, i think i posted some decent pics of the fitment.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful looking A3 man. Thanks.

Oh and what's your wheel spec in the pic. Especially the off set. Again, thanks!


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

scope213 said:


> Beautiful looking A3 man. Thanks.
> 
> Oh and what's your wheel spec in the pic. Especially the off set. Again, thanks!



Thanks, if i'm not mistaken they are 18x8 et 46.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

joselovr6 said:


> Thanks, if i'm not mistaken they are 18x8 et 46.


Nice! Those are the same specs as the stock S3 18" rims. So let me ask you, I commute a lot to an area with tons of 5 mile speed bumps lol...any issues with speed bumps or scraping on driveways, etc.? Thanks! :beer:


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm pretty certain the stock 18" S3 wheels are et 51??


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> I'm pretty certain the stock 18" S3 wheels are et 51??


18" x 8J et46 5x112mm 57.1mm
19" x 8J et49 5x112mm 57.1mm


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

My bad, just looked at the wheels & et 46 is correct.. Not sure why I was thinkning et 51 I think I read it on this site somewhere


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

reyoasian said:


> no measuring, just eyeball and finger-testing + years of experience in modding cars.
> Rear fenders are rolled from factory, I might need to roll the front for a 10mm spacer at the height that I'm set on currently.


Cool thanks! I'm probably gonna go with 8/10. I'll post some pics when I get'em done.


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

scope213 said:


> Nice! Those are the same specs as the stock S3 18" rims. So let me ask you, I commute a lot to an area with tons of 5 mile speed bumps lol...any issues with speed bumps or scraping on driveways, etc.? Thanks! :beer:


i have not had to change my driving stile at all that much, going over bumps no scrapes, no noises, they ride really good, i put it to the test last weekend, i had four people in the car driving at high speeds with no problems no rubbing, i'm really happy the car handles really good.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

joselovr6 said:


> i have not had to change my driving stile at all that much, going over bumps no scrapes, no noises, they ride really good, i put it to the test last weekend, i had four people in the car driving at high speeds with no problems no rubbing, i'm really happy the car handles really good.


Awesome! I appreciate the input, thanks!


----------



## cde1218 (May 22, 2015)

joselovr6 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7170214-A3-mods!!
> 
> I lowered mine with H&R super sports and installed 10/15 mm spacers, hope it helps, i think i posted some decent pics of the fitment.


I am looking to order 10/15 and noticed on the web page that it states "Requires Longer Wheel Bolts, Sold Separately". Can you or anyone else on this thread kindly advise what appropriate wheel bolt length would be for 2015 S3 on stock wheels with 10/15 spacers?


----------



## cde1218 (May 22, 2015)

cde1218 said:


> I am looking to order 10/15 and noticed on the web page that it states "Requires Longer Wheel Bolts, Sold Separately". Can you or anyone else on this thread kindly advise what appropriate wheel bolt length would be for 2015 S3 on stock wheels with 10/15 spacers?


I may be answering my own question here... Just looked at the ECS kit which says they take the guesswork out of choosing spacers/ bolt combo....

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-8V_S3-Quattro-2.0T_Sedan/ES2748193/

Based on my understanding the bolts need to extend by the additional length of the spacer. Their kit looks like it comes with ball 14x1.5x45mm bolts for 15mm spacers. Simple math leads me to 45mm-15mm= 30mm for stock bolts.

Based on this "hugely scientific deduction" I'd assume I need to get two sets of 14x1.5x40 and 14x1.5x45 for a 10/15 spacer setup, correct?


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds about right but confirm with those guys at ecs. They're pretty good at helping you with these things.


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

reyoasian said:


> stock 18" and lowered on kw v1
> no spacers, planning to get 10/15


Are those raised all the way up?


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

reyoasian said:


> ...what?


your coils!


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

i think he means "are they at max height".


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

reyoasian said:


> if i'm understanding correctly, they're at "max low" in the front I believe
> rear was on max low but i raised about half an inch


aha! must be my insternet accent! lol

Thanks!


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Spacers going in tomorrow if my schedule works out.
Stay tuned for updated photos.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

reyoasian said:


> Spacers going in tomorrow if my schedule works out.
> Stay tuned for updated photos.


I ordered my spacers today. Ended up going with 8mm front and 12mm rear; will post pics next week with springs installed. :beer:


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol, no gap at all on the rear wow. Nice man! I hope the H&R doesn't drop too much...


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

cde1218 said:


> I am looking to order 10/15 and noticed on the web page that it states "Requires Longer Wheel Bolts, Sold Separately". Can you or anyone else on this thread kindly advise what appropriate wheel bolt length would be for 2015 S3 on stock wheels with 10/15 spacers?


stock bolts are 27mm
you do the math


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

reyoasian said:


> yeah perfect flush, but i'm thinking of changing it to 10mm to match the front since i don't really wanna raise the car...height is perfect imo


I would assume the height you have it right now is lower than how the H&R Sport Springs would sit?


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Okay good, lol. Thanks!


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

H&R Sport Springs w/H&R Wheel Spacers 8mm/12mm


















Thomas @Emmanuele Design also added via vag-com the oil temp readings to show on the DIS menu









Definitely a sportier ride and the spacer size was exactly what I was looking for.
Also, if anyone is looking for a great tuner shop in socal check out Emmanuele Design. Thomas is awesome!


----------



## Dominicia (Jun 6, 2015)

19" looks more powerful


----------

